# Any suggestions for track car, $8k or less?



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm thinking about picking up a 2nd car for DE and autocross. I'm not as concerned about go straight fast power, but good handling and balance. I was thinking 944 or older BMW.

Any suggestions?

TIA.


----------



## trackstar (Dec 18, 2005)

Friend of mine is thinking of selling his 240SX w/ SR20DET swap...you might be able to get it for $8k...the car used to be mine and I'd buy it back in a heartbeat if I had the money. He's gone thru the car pretty throughly and it's setup for road-racing but definitely streetable. I had it at Watkins Glen, and he's had it at MSR, and it handles freaking amazing. Great car, tough to find solid ones...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

325 in either E30 or E36 flavor. I'd probably leans towards an E36. You can even look for an SCCA race car (ITS) for that money. I have a friend that has one for sale in Austin asking $8k I think.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Yup, I'd look for a decent E30 325is. You can pick one up for about $4-5K and pocket the rest for brakes, tires and maybe some suspension work.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Another vote for E30 325. And you can later go BMW CCA Club Racing or NASA Spec E30 racing with it. Even SCCA ITS (but you will get kicked by E36s).

944 is not really a bad choice, I have several friends who race 944 Cup and seem to have fun. I have seen competitive cars go for about $7K.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Miata


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I looked into lots of options. And got lots of nice advice from people here and on bmmerforums. Search on my name and those posts should come up. Maybe from 2-3 years ago. I ended up with an E36 325is. But other cars could have also been good. Every car has +'s and -'s. It's fun.


----------



## 1996Silvr318ti (May 15, 2006)

330ci2B said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a 2nd car for DE and autocross. I'm not as concerned about go straight fast power, but good handling and balance. I was thinking 944 or older BMW.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA.


for under 8k?
Easy... get a 318TI. Not fast as you say, eisilly can do an M swap or a 328 swap, DASC turbo also.
My 318ti has some of the best handling i've ever felt, from my opinion. :angel:


----------



## ckkrause (Oct 4, 2005)

I was in the same place late last year. I had been tracking a 944 Turbo, but I wanted to get into racing and ther is no class where the 944 Turbo is competitive. So, after looking around I got a '95 325is with a good motor and bad tranny for $2K. $400 for a low mile replacement tranny and a day and 1/2 later I had a good starting point for a total $2400.

my $0.02

-CKKrause


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Miata limits you to only certain track events due to convertible. For racing Spec Miata is good fun, but don't expect to be anywhere near the front for under $8K. A front running eninge will run close to double that.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

philippek said:


> Miata


agreed...


----------



## GideonArcher (Apr 23, 2006)

Sometimes it isnt a bad idea to hit Ebay. Or really get a Grassroots motorsports and check out the for sale section. In my opinion you shoudl buy an already setup race car, even if you dont race. It is a car that has all the safety and sorting already done for you. It will be lightened, have r compounds, probably have spares, etc.

Here is a good example of a great deal (though I am not a FWD kind of guy)

http://tinyurl.com/jusb6


----------



## former_d1 (Mar 9, 2006)

you can find e36 m3 with high miles for around 8k. if you are just going to gut it and start putting parts in it, I would start there.


----------



## TXimola (Feb 1, 2006)

What makes the 944 Turbo non-competitive? Just curious from your first hand experience.

Is it the Turbo Lag/heat issues?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Top of the line Go-Kart:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TXimola said:


> What makes the 944 Turbo non-competitive? Just curious from your first hand experience.
> 
> Is it the Turbo Lag/heat issues?


In many cases, classing. Unless you find a spec type class, where every one runs the same type of car, there will be better cars and not so great cars when it comes to potential to win.


----------

